# Need to identify this frog



## ajandj (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all, l just saved this little guy(pretty big actually), from my Jack Russell. Can anyone tell me if he is a Perons tree frog? And where should l release him. My yard is definately not frog freindly with my pup going nuts and trying to play with the frog.






Oh and he's changed colour in the past half hour.. his underbelly is almost white and the top of him is very very pale.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 14, 2012)

yes perons

are you in carlton?


----------



## dean30bb (Mar 14, 2012)

looks like a perons tree frog


----------



## ajandj (Mar 14, 2012)

nope, i'm in traralgon victoria.. down near the power stations.
Are they toxic? And where should l release. I wouldn't normally move a critter from where i found it but our yard is basically cement where i found him. I do have a fish pond over the other side of the yard (away from the dog)


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2012)

Litoria peroni


----------



## Raymonde (Mar 15, 2012)

they tend to live in trees surrounding a lake or pond, if the fish pond is away from the dog but not too far from where you found it then just release it there, at night would be best as that is when they are active. Best to release it at the side of the pond, preferably in a clump of bushes or a clump of reeds, in vegetation where it will have plenty of cover to hide in while recovering from the ordeal of being handled by a giant 

they are not toxic


----------



## ajandj (Mar 15, 2012)

I've kept handling to an absolute minimum. i do have ihim in a rather tall tub... Man he jumped like about 40 cm's hihg..I've given him a few crickets and super worms.. not that he looks under weight or anything.
I just wanted a little advice on what to do with him as when i googled peron's tree frog, i found that they mainly live queensland and down the north coast of NSW... well, i've WAY WAY WAY down in the depths of victoria


----------



## Raymonde (Mar 15, 2012)

the book i've got access to at the moment says their distribution goes down to mid victoria, also i have read a journal article about a study of the frogs in melbourne and they did find Litoria peronii although it wasn't as common as some other species

just in case anyone's interested the article is 'Urban amphibian assemblages as metacommunities' by Kirsten Parris
View attachment Parris; 2006; Urban amphibian assemblages as metacommunities.pdf


anyway i would still just release it next to the nearest permanent or semi permanent water source to where you originally found it


----------



## ajandj (Mar 15, 2012)

i put him near my pond.. no excited puppy there to "play" with him. He's been there now for the last few hours and hasn't moved.. not an inch


----------



## Raymonde (Mar 15, 2012)

he will probably move at night since that is when they are most active (unless it raining), Check again a few hours after dark or in the morning and he will probably be gone, hiding in some vegetation


----------

